# look 1986



## chrislook (Mar 2, 2005)

does any one have any info on the look bikes that bernard hinault anf greg lemond used in the 1986 tour de france . I know that they used steel frames at times , and maybe carbon fibre ?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

chrislook said:


> does any one have any info on the look bikes that bernard hinault anf greg lemond used in the 1986 tour de france . I know that they used steel frames at times , and maybe carbon fibre ?


They used three different LOOK frames in 1986. The first was a Reynolds 753 steel frame painted in La Vie Claire colors. They also used LOOK KG86 carbon frames in some of the mountain stages. These were painted silver. Lastly, they used Reynolds 531 Funny bikes in the TT's. These were white with LOOK logo's but I'm not sure if they were LOOK's or some other frame rebadged as LOOKs.

I own a 753 and a KG86. My KG86 is the production version and not painted silver.


----------



## chrislook (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks. good looking bikes, im intersted to know how you got the fixed/single gear drive train to work on your cabon fibre frame , i.e. hub width and chain adjustment .


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

chrislook said:


> thanks. good looking bikes, im intersted to know how you got the fixed/single gear drive train to work on your cabon fibre frame , i.e. hub width and chain adjustment .


The frame has semi-verticle dropouts so chain tension is not a problem. I'm running a standard 120mm Dura Ace track hub with 3mm spacer on each side. The cranks are Dura Ace 7600 track cranks. The chainline is perfect....


----------

